# bow trip west



## matofsrud (Oct 10, 2008)

A couple of buddies and i are thinking of taking a trip out west to hunt antelope just looking for some tips such as where is the best to go as we do not know anyone with land or anything and just some other things that we should know. thanks


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey -

Here is the distribution provided by ND Game and Fish. You should be able to find more info on the site. 
http://gf.nd.gov/images/maps/prongmap.gif

If you have never been out there and don't know anyone you have two options - find some public land whether it be plots or state grasslands - or allow a day or two scouting time so you can locate a few goats and try to track down permission. Did a trip to SW ND a couple years ago. We knew a landowner out there but ended up chasing a couple of other herds around - we talked to some landowners and they were great!


----------



## matofsrud (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks for the help did you have any luck. We were mainly thinking of just working some of the public land for our first time.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

No problem -

I got up on a young goat and shot right over his back at 40 yds so i went home empty. Its a different ballgame - their sight is rediculous. They will pick you up way before a whitetail ever would. One tip that I learned the first time was that they will not jump over fences....if you find a place where they have pushed the fence up sometimes they have pretty definite crossing points and will habitually use them. Good Luck.


----------



## matofsrud (Oct 10, 2008)

did you need to use scent block or just play the wind


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

matofsrud said:


> play the wind


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They are fast and can see as well or better than they say. I chased them for a few years then switched to mule deer. I found it was easier to stalk them in short rolling terrain but harder to find them there. Usually when we hunt prarie dogs we run into them near the towns. That might be a place to start. I'm not sure how big an issue wind is with pronghorns. I found them to be far more vision oriented. There were many times they circled around downwind and really didn't become alarmed. When you get out there just talk to some ranchers. Most seem to hate them.


----------

